# Q-Pod Sport. Help please! Anyone out there towing one?



## 96819 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi All
We tow a Q-Pod Sport behind our motorhome. It is a road legal kind of two person, beach buggy hybrid, (or should that be lowbrid??!) automatic, petrol driven, & manufactured by SECMA in France. 
We've towed it in France, Germany, Switzerland, Italy, Slovenia, Croatia, Greece, Spain & Andorra since leaving UK in April 2007. We've had absolutely zero police interest other than a 5min stop in Trieste because the police chief was captivated by it & wanted a nosy at the Italian Lombardini engine.
Currently we're staying near Torre Del Mar, Velez Malaga, & should be heading on towards Portugal, then clockwise around the Portugese coastline to northern Spain.
The problem is we've just read in the Caravan Club Europe1 2007 advice for Portugal section, that

"motor caravans are permitted to tow a car on a four-wheel trailer, ie; with all four wheels off the ground. Towing a car on an A-frame (two back wheels only on the ground) is not permitted."

We are in a quandry because we don't accurately fit EITHER category, as we tow with a custom made straight bar that attaches centrally beneath the vehicle, under the steering, albeit with the front wheels off the ground, weight (247kg) resting on the rear two wheels.
Ie; we don't A-frame, nor do we tow on a trailer. Any ideas? I'm assuming we can't legally go, but am trying this incredibly long shot that one of you will know!
Many thanks
Seve's missus


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Obviously Portugal has it's own laws, but as a visitor within the EEC are you not allowed to use a vehicle that comply with it's own law as regards UK.
or in other words if it is legal here it should be legal there.It surely must be worth a phone call to make sure, before you get a hefty fine or even loose the vehicle.If you consider it too dangerous then it probably is.
Not a lot of help sorry.

cabby


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

The only member I know who has one of these is John Pooley but he spends most of his time touring Europe - towing it on an A frame I think.

Try contacting thesnail, another pair of silver-explorers (but very young ones) and good friends of John, they do get online more often

I am sure there will be other members as well with info to help


stew


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I think you have a problem anywhere. You may have escaped detection so far but your combination is illegal in the UK so cannot be used in the EU on the basis it is legal here

It isn't the A frame or the manner in which you tow, it is what you tow and what it weighs and what it is equipped with and what works that is important

First your Q Pod is less than 750kg so it would not need brakes if it were a trailer

Second your Q Pod is a trailer once hitched up

Third any trailer of whatever weight which has brakes fitted must be able to operate the brakes. Just because the Q Pod is less than 750kg does not mean it does not need brakes. Being a road legal car it has brakes and so it must be hooked up so that its brakes work, including over run

Your outfit does solve, I suspect, one other question that bothers some A framers, namely ability to reverse.

So what about Portugal?

Well you have driven all over illegally so far, it isn't an A frame.

Its pay your money and take your chance time.

Unhelpful. I know, but that is it, line, chapter and verse.


----------



## 96819 (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks to Cabby, Stew & Thieawin for trying to help.

Plenty of food for thought there.

We were under the impression we were ok in EU after telephone call to DVLA prior to purchase, assured that with a tailboard displaying our towing vehicle's braking, lights & indicators, plus reversing light & fog light clearly visible on towing vehicle we were covered.

However, we're going to play safe & leave a Portugese trip for another time armed with bikes instead of Q-Pod, better safe than sorry....

Cheers all, & happy touring to all

Seve's missus


----------

